# Digit Meego AppMania Contest



## Prabal Pratap (Jun 22, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/meego/meego-mania-contest/images/meego_banner_728x90.gif​

Do you think creating apps is FUN? If your answer is yes, then we assure you of raw fun with MeeGo AppMania contest. Register for the contest, create some interesting apps and you could win 10 Meego tablets and 50 x Rs. 5000 worth of SodexHo gift vouchers.

Once you have created the Apps and published them on Intel AppUp, kindly let us know the names of all "Meego Apps" that you have created and published on Intel AppUp developer program by replying to this thread. This will complete your participation in the Meego App Mania contest.

So, what are you waiting for? Do your tech laces and gear up for one of the most exciting app development contest.

Participate Now ​


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

what is the last date to enter in it


----------



## Mohan Jain (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it over or still running.......????


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2012)

^ thread was created in 2011. This is 2012.

Closed.


----------

